# Does Hiniker C-Plow make the most sense for Back-dragging



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I do almost exclusively driveways......lots of back dragging. I really like the idea of the C-plow. I have used Snoway and I really like those also. They back drag pretty well with the down pressure. But when I buy a new truck next year I will get a new plow and I am wondering which to go with. I would like to see Snoway have a back drag edge like Western has......I guess I could have one made.....Right now the Hiniker dealer is much closer to home base.

Any input is appreciated...........


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Too many moving parts on that junkiker c plow


----------



## zeke99 (Nov 17, 2005)

We plow alot of HOA's and use 4 C-plows and 5 Daniels pull plows. The C'swork well unless snow is packed then it rides over like most others. I personally switched from one of our pull plows to a 9' C and I don't regret it.
We have a total of 15 Hiniker plows and we are more satisfied with them then we were with our Westerns.

In 4 years we have'nt had any trouble with moving parts on our C's.

Zeke99


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

blade_masters said:


> Too many moving parts on that junkiker c plow


That doesn't seem to stop everyone from hyping up the Blizzards.

I just picked up some flyers on the Hinikers from the local dealer, I thought it was very innovative. Never seen one in use, though, this is the dealer's first year carrying them.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I like the idea, also.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

derekbroerse said:


> That doesn't seem to stop everyone from hyping up the Blizzards.
> 
> I just picked up some flyers on the Hinikers from the local dealer, I thought it was very innovative. Never seen one in use, though, this is the dealer's first year carrying them.


I'll give ya that Derek. But after the thread after thread in the Blizzard forum about wings bustin off after nailing a curb or manifold catching on fire b/c the coil got hot??? Is the "getting wide" that important when you extend your wings and they slide right out of the plow? Western, boss, and Fisher have all been around a while. The C plow just has one more thing to go wrong with it but it will get just as overrated as a Blizzard.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

blade_masters said:


> I'll give ya that Derek. But after the thread after thread in the Blizzard forum about wings bustin off after nailing a curb or manifold catching on fire b/c the coil got hot??? Is the "getting wide" that important when you extend your wings and they slide right out of the plow? Western, boss, and Fisher have all been around a while. The C plow just has one more thing to go wrong with it but it will get just as overrated as a Blizzard.


LOL I hadn't read about the Blizzards problems (have heard them locally though) because I find being told I need to get wide all the time very annoying. I always suspected they would be trouble plows for the very reason listed above.

The reason I suspect the Hiniker might last ok is that it looks to be marketed more as a residential plow--I wouldn't buy something like that for cleaning out the local supermarket--so hopefully it wouldn't be subjected to the high speed impacts of parking lot work.

For now, I am very happy with my Boss V's, although they are crappy for backdragging. If my residential clientele keeps growing the way it did this ear, I may consider something like the Hiniker C plow for jobs like that, mounted to my '79 K10 Shortbox--nice and short for maneuverability. That is really what the C plow looks to do is replace the need for the extra length of a pull plow (and the neck pains that probably come with them )

That being said, I have not seen one in use, nor even paid much attention to them in the lot, only picked up the flyer and thought 'damn thats cool'.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

blade_masters said:


> Too many moving parts on that junkiker c plow


Couldn't disagree more. I have a Hiniker C 8'. Have had excellent service from it. I have found that it back drags in heavy packed snow.

Have one large factory lot that requires 70% back dragging. Could not imagine doing it with anything other than the Hiniker. Plant supervisor told me that we take 1/2 the time of our predecessor and do a superior job.

Take a look at the Hiniker thread for experience from Hiniker users.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

golden arches said:


> Couldn't disagree more. I have a Hiniker C 8'. Have had excellent service from it. I have found that it back drags in heavy packed snow.
> 
> Have one large factory lot that requires 70% back dragging. Could not imagine doing it with anything other than the Hiniker. Plant supervisor told me that we take 1/2 the time of our predecessor and do a superior job.
> 
> Take a look at the Hiniker thread for experience from Hiniker users.


I don't see how it could take 1/2 the time with that versus a straight blade plow with a non moving parts backdrag blade. You still end up chasing trail off no matter what. Plus how can you vouch for their durability? How long have they been on the market?

I agree with you Derek about the residential use. But I think that a back blade would be more practical and a v plow on the front.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I appreciate the feedback....especially from thoses with actual experience with the c-plows, and/or Hiniker in general.....

Derek Montgomery


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

dmontgomery said:


> I appreciate the feedback....especially from thoses with actual experience with the c-plows, and/or Hiniker in general.....
> 
> Derek Montgomery


Derek, take a look at http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=65 for comments from users.

Hiniker is a well established company. I've had mine since January 2002 & have nothing but praise. It's interesting to see/hear from guys who have never used one or seen one working - but unless I was doing major straight lots (big box boys), I'd stick with the Hiniker any time.

Trail off? I use box ends for 90% of my plowing. Hiniker's work straight or in the C position - With the exception of very heavy snow, trailing is rarely a problem. They take seconds to put on / off.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You don't have enough truck for a C plow. Your K10 shortbed would lift it's rear wheels off the ground before it picked the plow up.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I agree with your point about practical hands-on experience......

I am curious why you would not use it for large open lots????

And....does Hiniker offer down pressure????? The web sit does not list anything about it, but I see posts with hints of that here and there....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Only Snoway has Hydraulic down pressure, the rest depend on gravity and sheer weight.

The only benefits I think a C blade would provide was more area to carry snow and the ability for the snow to discharge while back dragging, or to save the wasted trip backing up in parking lots

When doing large lots does anyone use one ( a C blade) in the normal position going forward and the "C" position in reverse to save the wasted trip? It would cut plowing time in half!!!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

basher said:


> You don't have enough truck for a C plow. Your K10 shortbed would lift it's rear wheels off the ground before it picked the plow up.


I would tend to disagree. According to the webpage, the 8' C-plow is only 800lbs, the 9' is only 35 more.

The Boss 7'-6" Super Duty, which they do recommend for my K10, is 709lbs. ..... only 91 lbs less and zero ballast was recommended.

I'd say that with the amount of 3/4 and 1 ton hardware I have laying around here it wouldn't be a problem to upgrade the suspension a little if it needed it. The 3/4 ton uses the same front axle with larger brakes and 8 lugs. Add a few hundred pounds to the box and I doubt it would be a problem at all. Especially with decent rubber and a posi.

As for my comment above about not plowing a supermarket with it, let me clarify. If I was going to plow major parking lots, I would think there are better tools for the job, like a big pusher or v-blade or even the-most-perfect-snow-remover-on-the-face-of-the-planet  aka Blizzard. I think it would be PERFECTLY suited for residential, cleanups, loading docks etc.

As for plowing in reverse to cut the time in half (in a big lot), I guess that would depend on how straight you can back up, and how well your truck can handle reversing over top of the windrow (not thru, over and along). Seems to me its a recipe for getting stuck in the middle of a large lot. But, on the other hand, maybe people do it. They can tell us how well it works to do that.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

basher said:


> Only Snoway has Hydraulic down pressure, the rest depend on gravity and sheer weight.
> 
> The only benefits I think a C blade would provide was more area to carry snow and the ability for the snow to discharge while back dragging, or to save the wasted trip backing up in parking lots
> 
> When doing large lots does anyone use one ( a C blade) in the normal position going forward and the "C" position in reverse to save the wasted trip? It would cut plowing time in half!!!


Basher, the Hiniker C plow has down pressure. That, along with the cutting edge on both the push and backdrag position cleans to bare surface. Our local dealer demonstrates his in the summer by backdragging a dirt pile behind his building. Until it's hardpacked from the sun, he's able to demonstrate by backblading piles of snow. I use it in the summer to backdrag & level my driveway - all 700 feet of it.

The comment on the big box jobs - if your into them the bigger the blade the more effective use of your time. If you have curbs or docks to backblade, the Hiniker excels.

The factory I mention above is about 35,000 SF, only 70% of it can be pushed. I back drag into the main lane, then push to the side. I've never gotten stuck. If the piles start getting too large, I'll clean up as I back drag.

I've been plowing for a long time... this has been the most effective plow I've had to date - especially in productivity. DMontgomery, if you are doing mostly driveways, you won't be disappointed with a Hiniker C.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

For back dragging, I don't see any other plow doing it better. Down pressure or not plows are designed to push snow, and the C is doing that when your back dragging with it folded over. 
There will always be guys who say more moving parts are more parts to break but the esign of it looks solid.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

Joe D said:


> For back dragging, I don't see any other plow doing it better. Down pressure or not plows are designed to push snow, and the C is doing that when your back dragging with it folded over.
> There will always be guys who say more moving parts are more parts to break but the esign of it looks solid.


Joe, you have it right on the button. The only extra moving parts is the ram that flips it and the hinge. I lube both weekly (Fluid Film seems to be the best). Got mine 4 years ago, work it hard & save both time and money.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Well when I get my new vehicle then the C-plow will definitely be seriously considered. Is the down pressure something you turn on and off or is it automatic? What kind of extra down force does it add? I think Snoway adds around 200lbs. to effective plow weight.....

Thanks for the educated feedback again. I really learn alot when you all speak honestly from hands on experience.....

"Top shelf"......

Derek


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

dumb question but wouldn't a back drag edge and down pressure accomplish the same thing as a Cplow ? 
i don't really see the point in the C plow. i would never do long pushes backward ! if i did come across a long push like that i would clear out enough to back my truck into then push every thing forward. 
on driveway's it seems even more pointless, even in a foot of snow i can clear a small drive in 2 pushes and 1 or 2 for clean up.
im not saying anything bad about the C plow but i just don't see where it makes things easier or more helpful. 
am i missing something ?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Well the only other plow maker with down pressure ( Snoway) does not offer a backdrag edge. Secondly, the C-plow would seem to offer alot more snow moving capacity while back dragging.....

My biggest issue right now is dealer support. The nearest Snoway dealer is 60 minutes away. There is a Hiniker dealer 15 minutes away.....


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

dmontgomery said:


> the C-plow would seem to offer alot more snow moving capacity while back dragging.....


is that a problem ? 
just my own personal experience , even when i did a few loading dock's < one was fairly large > i never had any problem's pulling the snow out. i can see the Cplow being able to pull a little more snow back dragging but is it enough to pick the C plow over XXX brand plow ?

honestly im not bashing Hiniker !!!
im just asking, i like when company's think outside of the box and design innovative thing's that make our life easier !!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Golden Arches
I am not aware Hinker's C plow has hyd. down pressure. It is not mentioned in any of their literature. I'll have to call my DSM tomorrow an ask.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

nekos said:


> is that a problem ?
> just my own personal experience , even when i did a few loading dock's < one was fairly large > i never had any problem's pulling the snow out. i can see the Cplow being able to pull a little more snow back dragging but is it enough to pick the C plow over XXX brand plow ?
> 
> honestly im not bashing Hiniker !!!
> im just asking, i like when company's think outside of the box and design innovative thing's that make our life easier !!!


No that is a plus........dealer support is the factor that I am most considering at this point along with plow fuctionality. I like outside the box thinking.... I have Meyer, Fisher, Western dealers right here but I have never been a fan of any of them...... I have always kinda liked to buy the non traditional type brands .....

Derek


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

basher said:


> Golden Arches
> I am not aware Hinker's C plow has hyd. down pressure. It is not mentioned in any of their literature. I'll have to call my DSM tomorrow an ask.


In the down position, it raises the front of my truck 6". Remember you have a hydraulic ram pushing the blade over _and_ down.

I don't recall how much pressure it has, but know it will clear hard packed snow. Could always send a inquiry to Hiniker direct and ask.

Dmontgomery.. one thing I have found with Hiniker is the support at the plant is outstanding. The local dealer goes out of their way to help, but I like being able to do quick repairs/adjustments myself. I've spoken to the factory on a couple of occassions and have been walked through step by step when the dealer would have probably charged me for repairing.

I've worked with the big M brand in the past and was never excited about their support. Hiniker's performance and customer service has me convinced of their quality. Helps me not hesitate to endorse.

Guys, we all have experience with different equipment and have different opinions. I like the Hiniker for the situations I put it into - both commercial and residential.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Golden arches....is the down pressure something you can turn on and off???

Derek


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

dmontgomery said:


> Golden arches....is the down pressure something you can turn on and off???
> 
> Derek


No, it is part of the cycle when you go into the backblade position.


----------



## CURLERIC (Dec 14, 2005)

*Hiniker*

Wow It Looks Like I Started A S--- Storm! I Haven't Had The Op To Use The Plow Yet But The Biggest Gripe I See Is The Switch Is Backwards Of My Old Meyer Set Up. To Put The Plow Up You Have To Pull The Joystick Back Or Down It Is Reversible However And I May Go To Trouble Of Changing It I Can't Imagine What They Were Thinking. 
Ps: Company Is Around For A While, Heard Good Things About Them.
Thanks For Feedback,
Rich


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

CURLERIC said:


> Wow It Looks Like I Started A S--- Storm! I Haven't Had The Op To Use The Plow Yet But The Biggest Gripe I See Is The Switch Is Backwards Of My Old Meyer Set Up. To Put The Plow Up You Have To Pull The Joystick Back Or Down It Is Reversible However And I May Go To Trouble Of Changing It I Can't Imagine What They Were Thinking.
> Ps: Company Is Around For A While, Heard Good Things About Them.
> Thanks For Feedback,
> Rich


I had the same confusion when I first got mine, but soon forgot the meyer setup and it became natural. If you had both a Meyer and a Hiniker, I'd probably reverse the controller. At least Hiniker gives you that option.


----------



## CURLERIC (Dec 14, 2005)

*hiniker*

hi red,
tnx 4 feedback any thoughts on the curtis fast cast 300 spreader?

rich


----------



## kennyplay (Nov 19, 2017)

Yep, that's why one of the comments said it took 1/2 the time to do a lot!!


basher said:


> Only Snoway has Hydraulic down pressure, the rest depend on gravity and sheer weight.
> 
> The only benefits I think a C blade would provide was more area to carry snow and the ability for the snow to discharge while back dragging, or to save the wasted trip backing up in parking lots
> 
> When doing large lots does anyone use one ( a C blade) in the normal position going forward and the "C" position in reverse to save the wasted trip? It would cut plowing time in half!!!


----------



## kennyplay (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello. I'm new to plowing. What is a Windrow?? Thx


derekbroerse said:


> I would tend to disagree. According to the webpage, the 8' C-plow is only 800lbs, the 9' is only 35 more.
> 
> The Boss 7'-6" Super Duty, which they do recommend for my K10, is 709lbs. ..... only 91 lbs less and zero ballast was recommended.
> 
> ...


----------

